# Photos of Rooster in Glide



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi All, 

Check out the thread "Rooster's First JH Pass" for photos from the event. I just wanted to post this one to ensure anyone who already read the post went back and saw the great photos. You don't need to reply to this one. 

Great job Randy and Rooster, looks like you had a great time.


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks again Laura.


----------

